# Statins and heart risk



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's a page from NHS Choices on statins and reducing risk of heart attacks and strokes:

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2009/07July/pages/Statinsandheartrisk.aspx

I'm still not sure about taking statins. I haven't had a LDL/HDL split on my choloesterol since diagnosis, I only know that my total cholesterol is 2.4. I would like to know the split. 

One thing that diabetes has taught me is that nothing is really clear-cut in the world of medicine!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Northerner....

Thanks for the link..I'm now wondering what cholesterol level Nathan has...as I've never been told....

I also stumbled across in the same link...in the genetic/stem cell section on the left hand side...a article regarding sleep and diabetes it was on the third page.

Heidi
xx


----------

